# Hunting Wood Pigeon



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

I plan to start hunting wood pigeon soon and I've been doing a bit of preparation by trying to stalk them when I am out and about. What I have discovered is that they are generally quite aware and pretty shy of humans. Some of them seem to be a little less tuned in to what is going on around them when they are feeding on the ground. Anyway, I am looking for any tips/advice anyone might have on hunting these birds and I also have one question:

Is it possible to successfully hunt these birds in an opportunistic way while just walking through woodland etc or is it necessary to set up a hide?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Try lamping them at night i do a lot like that, but if you hunting them just to eat i would leave them for now they all have young now, i have to shoot them all year round for the farmer as a pest, best way the get them is to just walk were you intend to shoot at 1st, find were they are most of the time and hide in the bushes and wait for them to come to you, but like i say they all have eggs and young at the moment, jeff


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> Try lamping them at night i do a lot like that, but if you hunting them just to eat i would leave them for now they all have young now, i have to shoot them all year round for the farmer as a pest, best way the get them is to just walk were you intend to shoot at 1st, find were they are most of the time and hide in the bushes and wait for them to come to you, but like i say they all have eggs and young at the moment, jeff


I did'nt realise that they would have eggs at this stage, especially with spring starting so early this year. When would you say their young would be fully fledged?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Cave-dweller said:


> Try lamping them at night i do a lot like that, but if you hunting them just to eat i would leave them for now they all have young now, i have to shoot them all year round for the farmer as a pest, best way the get them is to just walk were you intend to shoot at 1st, find were they are most of the time and hide in the bushes and wait for them to come to you, but like i say they all have eggs and young at the moment, jeff


I did'nt realise that they would have eggs at this stage, especially with spring starting so early this year. When would you say their young would be fully fledged?
[/quote]

i dont start shooting them till october, if its not for pest control, jeff


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> Try lamping them at night i do a lot like that, but if you hunting them just to eat i would leave them for now they all have young now, i have to shoot them all year round for the farmer as a pest, best way the get them is to just walk were you intend to shoot at 1st, find were they are most of the time and hide in the bushes and wait for them to come to you, but like i say they all have eggs and young at the moment, jeff


I did'nt realise that they would have eggs at this stage, especially with spring starting so early this year. When would you say their young would be fully fledged?
[/quote]

i dont start shooting them till october, if its not for pest control, jeff
[/quote]

Ok. I'll have plenty of time to improve my shooting then.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

One other thing you might find useful; during the day they feed on the ground, they'll take flight at the lightest of disturbances. As evening comes in, they roost; they'll sit in a tree and preen themselves, trying to hide behind the leaves. This is the time I hunt them most, as they are often sitting targets, but you have to get used to shooting up.


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

Cave-dweller said:


> I plan to start hunting wood pigeon soon and I've been doing a bit of preparation by trying to stalk them when I am out and about. What I have discovered is that they are generally quite aware and pretty shy of humans. Some of them seem to be a little less tuned in to what is going on around them when they are feeding on the ground. Anyway, I am looking for any tips/advice anyone might have on hunting these birds and I also have one question:
> 
> Is it possible to successfully hunt these birds in an opportunistic way while just walking through woodland etc or is it necessary to set up a hide?


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

Cave-dweller said:


> I plan to start hunting wood pigeon soon and I've been doing a bit of preparation by trying to stalk them when I am out and about. What I have discovered is that they are generally quite aware and pretty shy of humans. Some of them seem to be a little less tuned in to what is going on around them when they are feeding on the ground. Anyway, I am looking for any tips/advice anyone might have on hunting these birds and I also have one question:
> 
> Is it possible to successfully hunt these birds in an opportunistic way while just walking through woodland etc or is it necessary to set up a hide?


----------

